# Aquaventure



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Afternoon Folks,

Just a quickie........................................................................

Has anyone ventured upto Aquaventure since it opened? Whats it like?

Thinking of heading there on Friday, armed with my BOGOF vouchers out of the Entertainer!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I haven't been myself, but friends who have been have been very impressed. So if scary water based rides are your bag, I am sure you'll love it. 

Best to go during the week as it should be slightly quieter. You will still end up queuing though as the hotel is currently at 90% occupancy.

-


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

We have a visitor, and having not been here too long we are struggling for time off work.

So Friday it is....

I shall report back!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you have to go on a Friday, try and get there early as it is going to be busy...

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Went there the Friday after Eid.

had a good time there.

Get there early (it opens at 11am), as once the car park is full, they stop you even getting near it. Could do with some signage in there, but on the whole very good.

One thing to bear in mind, under 2's are free, 3-8 is a child and over 9 pays adult price


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Absolutely awesome!

The leap of faith is incredible, the aquariums were fantastic & all the other slides were brilliant!

Had a really good day.

This place kicks Wadi's ass!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Great to hear you had a good time !


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It will be better when they release the young whale shark


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thinking of going this weekend myself, anyone up for it?

Atlantis The Palm - Aquaventure


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Thinking of going this weekend myself, anyone up for it?
> 
> Atlantis The Palm - Aquaventure


I'll be up for it! Just got a cheque from Mr Taxman and I'm feeling really happy.  Thought I'd treat myself!


----------

